# 8 month old African grey parrot :( sad sale



## lil lizzie (Apr 27, 2009)

hi guys, 
just testein the water at the minute. i am moving house in a few weeks and am being forced to sell my 8 month old baby african grey harley. She is a lovely bird, tame and talkative and loves attention. i am selling her with her large cage and accesories for £750 as i paid over £1000 to set up. she comes with a birth certificate and ring on her leg. 
is anyone interested ? 
must go to an experienced owner who can give her plenty of attention and love


----------



## andydomagala (Jan 26, 2009)

where bouts do ya live?


----------



## lil lizzie (Apr 27, 2009)

blackpool


----------

